# Aquaponic - Gemüsebeet als Pflanzenfilter?



## canis (26. März 2008)

hallo alle miteinander

wie man meiner signatur entnehmen kann, bin ich nach wie vor an der planung meines teichs. 

nun bin ich auf ein system names *Aquaponic* gestossen. dabei wird mit dem wasser eines fischteichs ein gemüsebeet (oder eine andere pflanzenkultur) gedüngt und dabei gleichzeit das wasser gereinigt und wieder zurück in den teich gelassen. also ein natürlicher filter, welcher aber mit einem ökologischen nutzen gekoppelt ist. allerdings weiss ich auch nicht viel mehr darüber, nur was google so ausspuckt  

es gibt da fertige systeme zu kaufen, wie ich gesehen habe. diese sind allerdings mit unschönen künstlichen fischbehältern ausgestattet. nun würde mich interessieren, ob jemand von euch vielleicht erfahrung hat mit Aquaponic und wie man das am besten mit einem naturnahen teich koppelt?

leider brachte die suche keine ergebnisse zum thema. 

LG
David


----------



## Joachim (26. März 2008)

*AW: Aqzaponic*

Hast du das schon gelesen?  

http://www.hortikultur.ch/pub/files/226.pdf

Aber ich hab davon ja auch keine Ahnung ...


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2008)

*AW: Aqzaponic*

Hallo David

dabei geht es um Fischzucht (mast)
und intensiv -Gemüsehaltung im Gewächshaus 

weder um schöne Teiche noch schöne Fische


das hat hier kaum einer  


was geht sind Pflanzenfilter ,bewachsene Bodenfilter usw. 

einfach mal in die Suchfunktion eingeben  

mfG


----------



## canis (26. März 2008)

*AW: Aquaponic - Gemüsebeet als Pflanzenfilter?*

@Joachim: 

genau diese arbeit habe ich heute morgen schon gelesen. etwas in diese richtung meine ich, nur das es sich eben um einen naturteich un dnicht um einen "kübel" handeln soll.

@Karsten: 

wie der link von Joachim zeigt, geht es eben nicht nur um gewächshaus. das prinzip Aquaponic ist mir schon länger bekannt, allerdings habe ich erst heute erfahren, dass man sowas eben auch selbst im garten haben kann. 

natürlich will ich nicht fische zum verzehr züchten, aber auch in einem normalen fischteich stellt sich ja das problem der überdüngung und schlammablagerung. genau dieses problem kann ja, zumindest theoretisch, mit Aquaponic genial gelöst werden. 

und grundsätzlich müsste das ja wirklich gehen. weil in den versuchen im link von Joachim liesse sich theoretisch der unschöne fischbehälter durch einen angemssenen teich ersetzen 

ein normaler pflanzenfilter, wo das wasser durchfliesst, bevor es in den teich zurück geht, war meine ursprüngliche idee und darüber habe ich mich auch schon fleissig informiert. mit Aquaponic könnte man diesen pflanzenfilter aber ökologisch sehr sinnvoll mit einem eigenen gemüsebeet ersetzen. das wäre doch gut! 

LG
David


----------



## Joachim (26. März 2008)

*AW: Aquaponic - Gemüsebeet als Pflanzenfilter?*



Beim Gemüse musst du aber die "nassen Füße" unter Kontrolle bekommen, da die meisten Gemüsepflanzen eher keine "Hydrokultur" sind ...

Ein interessanter Ansatz ists allemal - wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Wasserverbrauch einer solchen Anlage?


----------



## Plätscher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Aquaponic - Gemüsebeet als Pflanzenfilter?*

Das wird wohl nicht klappen. Die Pflanzen müßten in einer Art Hydrokultur gehlalten werden und ihre Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser beziehen. Wenn man nicht eine starke Fischmast betreibt mit extrem hohen Besatz, bekommt man die nötige Menge an Nährstoffhaltigem Wasser nicht hin. Folge: die Gemüsepflanzen kümmern und werden wohl regelrecht verhungern.
Ertrag ist da nicht zu erwarten. Leider.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Wuzzel (26. März 2008)

*AW: Aquaponic - Gemüsebeet als Pflanzenfilter?*

Tach zusammen, 

vom Prinzip ist das ja so etwas, wie ein bewachsener Bodenfilter, nur anstatt mit Teichpflanzen mit Gemüse. So etwas lässt sich durchaus auch in hübsch bauen, wird aber üblicherweise meist mit Teichpflanzen bepflanzt, aber ich habe auch schon von gutem gelingen mit zum Beispiel Tomaten gehört. 
Kommts Dir auf den Ertrag an Gemüse an, oder einfach auf einen optisch hübschen Bio-Filter ? 
Wichtig ist allerdings eine gute Vorfilterung, um so besser die Vorfilterung, um so höher die Standzeit des Bodenfilters. 
Vielleicht schaust Du also auch mal in Postings und Webseiten nach dem Thema bewachsener Bodenfilter. Für mich klingt das vom Grundprinzip sehr ähnlich. 

Gruß 
Wolf 
aus Bielefeld


----------



## Torsten. Z (26. März 2008)

*AW: Aquaponic - Gemüsebeet als Pflanzenfilter?*

Im Dateien Anhang was interessantes zum Thema Tomaten in Bodenfilter.

Da ich selber mit Erfolg einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter betreibe und damit sehr gute Ergebnisse an meinen Teich erziehle. Ich kann dieses __ Filtersystem nur jeden nahelegen der eine gute Filterung für wenig Geld erreichen möchte! Dazu kann ein bewachsener Bodenfilter auch mehr wie ein normaler Teichfilter.

Mehr dazu unter:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1054
http://www.bodenfilter.de/

Dies Jahr werde ich auch das erste mal Tomaten in meinen Bodenfilter Pflanzen zum Test. Vorgesehen sind 4 Tomatenpflanzen.

Gebrochener Blähton als Filtersubstrat hat sich hierbei sehr bewehrt


----------



## Annett (26. März 2008)

*AW: Aquaponic - Gemüsebeet als Pflanzenfilter?*

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns in der Uni wurden Tomaten substratlos gehalten.
Allerdings erhielten sie eine Tröpfchenbewässerung mit einer exakt dosierten Düngerlösung.... 

http://team-koerner.com/html/grundlagen.html (jede Menge weitere Links)
http://growland.net/index.php/cat/c54_Hydroponic.html

Ich vermute, dass es spätestens im Bereich der Spurenelemente zu Unterversorgungen, und damit Ernteausfällen, kommen könnte.

Hier wird schon von zu wenig Nährstoffen für Erdbeeren berichtet....
Kann jemanden den Wert 5mM Nitrat und 1mM Ammonium (hier auf Seite 2-16 gefunden) auf mg/l umrechnen, damit man mal einen Anhaltspunkt bekommt?  
Ich mag jetzt keine Chemiebücher wälzen.


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2008)

*AW: Aquaponic - Gemüsebeet als Pflanzenfilter?*



			
				canis schrieb:
			
		

> @
> natürlich will ich nicht fische zum verzehr züchten, aber auch in einem normalen fischteich stellt sich ja das problem der überdüngung und schlammablagerung. genau dieses problem kann ja, zumindest theoretisch, mit Aquaponic genial gelöst werden.
> 
> und grundsätzlich müsste das ja wirklich gehen. weil in den versuchen im link von Joachim liesse sich theoretisch der unschöne fischbehälter durch einen angemssenen teich ersetzen
> ...



Hallo
klar wäre das gut 

Aber in einem normalen ordentlich geplantem und gebauten Hobbygartenteich stellt sich das Problem der Überdüngung und Schlammablagerung eben NICHT  

Repo Pflanzen die zur Wasserklärung in "Pflanzenfiltern" eingesetzt werden bauen die Nährstoffe vorrangig zu Zellulose um. 
In einem ansehnlichem Gartenteich fällt gar nicht genug "Gemüsedünger" an . Während in der Fischzucht  Algen eigentlich nur als Futter eine Rolle spielen und eher gewünscht sind .
In einem mageren Milieu wie einem Bodenfilter das einem Teich das Wasser klar hält wachsen nur Spezialisten , 
immer auf Hydro und zur Verarbeitung kleinster Nährstoffmengen verdammt

Vorbild für Pflanzenkläranlagen sind Sumpfgebiete und mit Sumpfpflanzen bewachsene Flachwasserbereiche an Seen und Flüssen.

aber dort werden auch keine Tomaten angebaut  

Was aus einem Gemüsebeet mit Erde "hinten" rauskommt reicht für das was allgemein als Algen"plage" steht immer noch aus .  
*Klares Wasser durch dickes Gemüse wird nix *,
mit den konzentrierten Rückständen aus etablierten Filtern ,auf gut Glück, die zumeist einjährigen Gemüsepflanzen düngen   vielleicht  . 
In einem "Pflanzenfilter" sind die dafür spezialisierten Pflanzen  nur Mittel zum Zweck.
Richtig muss es heißen : bewachsener Bodenfilter   .

Die Pflanzen dienen dem Reinigungsprozess 
• als Aufwuchsfläche für Mikroorganismen ,
• durch Abgabe von chemischen Substanzen (Wurzelexsudaten) die Aktivität der Mikroorganismen fördern,
• um Verstopfungen des Bodenkörpers entgegenwirken,

Im Prinzip ist ein "bewachsener Bodenfilter" , ein gut mit __ Schilf oder andern Sumpfpflanzen besetztes optimiertes Beet, durch das Wasser geleitet wird. Bei der Tätigkeit von Bakterien und Pflanzen wird das Wasser auf ganz natürliche Weise gereinigt .

Die Reinigung funktioniert über sehr komplexe physikalische, chemische und biologische Vorgänge. 
Der Bodenkörper übernimmt eine Siebfunktion. 
Für die eigentliche Reinigungsleistung sind Mikroorganismen verantwortlich, die sich am Substrat und im Wurzelbereich ansiedeln und Kohlenstoffverbindungen abbauen. Durch die Pflanzen werden die Mikroorganismen mit Sauerstoff versorgt. Die dabei entstehenden Abbaustoffe werden von den Pflanzen zum Wachstum genutzt.

Sumpfpflanzen besitzen ein sehr gut ausgebildetes Aerenchym (Luftleitgewebe), womit die Verbindung des sauerstoffarmen Bereiches mit der Atmosphäre hergestellt wird. Die Pflanze gibt den Sauerstoff an die Wurzeln weiter. Diese sorgen für eine gute Durchlässigkeit und Durchlüftung des Bodens und bringen den Mikroorganismen den Sauerstoff. Die Mikroorganismen siedeln sich im Bereich der Wurzeln vermehrt an. 
Nun erfolgt der mikrobakterielle Ab- und Umbau der organischen und anorganischen Bestandteile.
Geeignetes rein mineralisches wasserunlösliches Substrat (Lava oder Blähton) dient dabei als Standort für die Sumpfpflanzen und ermöglicht die Festlegung von Phosphat und Schwermetallen.  Seine Struktur bietet eine Oberfläche für die Ansiedlung von Mikroorganismen .


eigentlich schade , die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht  


mfG


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2015)

altes Thema, aber immer noch aktuell

*Aquaponic / Hydroponik* dazu war heute was im TV

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...p?rubrik=91867&key=standard_document_55459735


----------

